# I think this explains FixedBlade.............



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

This study might explain Fixed obsession with some of the guys on here......

This is worrying beer drinkers around the world.

Beer contains female hormones.

Last month, Wits University and RAU scientists released the results of a
recent analysis that revealed the presence of female hormones in beer.
Men should take a concerned look at their beer consumption.
The theory is that beer contains female hormones (hops contain
Phytoestrogens) and that by drinking enough beer, men turn into women.
To test the theory, 100 men drank 8 pints of beer each within a 1 hour
period.

It was then observed that 100% of the test subjects :

1) Argued over nothing.

2) Refused to apologize when obviously wrong.

3) Gained weight.

4) Talked excessively without making sense.

5) Became overly emotional

6) Couldn't drive.

7) Failed to think rationally.

8) Had to sit down while urinating.

No further testing was considered necessary.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I ought to punch you in your bulbous.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha Fixedblade squats to pee, oh no, here comes fixedblade...got to run.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

-_O- -_O- :rotfl:


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Punch me in my wha?who?where? Gad zooks Im scared now! Fixed how bout if I apologize and buy you a beer? I dont want you hatin me and I definately dont need punched in anything!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

you especially don't want to be punched in the bulbous. :mrgreen: That **** hurts.


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Im a lil feller (ask fatbass) I dont think I want punched anywhere!!! But Im bettin my wife would be REALLY pissed at both of us if you were punchin on my bulbous!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

See and I'm a big *******. 231 pounds and not an ounce of muscle.


----------



## Joey_B. (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow 231 huh? If you had said 230 I mightve tried my luck, but 231, nope Im out! You win, Im scared you may punch me (or eat me). I apologize to you and owe you a beer, if you will let me hangout with yall one weekend!


----------

